# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Polycysteus ovariumsyndroom/PCOS - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Polycysteus-ovariumsyndroom*

Polycysteus-ovariumsyndroom of PCOS is een aantal samenhangende afwijkingen, waarbij vaak (kleine) cysten in de eierstokken aanwezig zijn. De afwijkingen worden waarschijnlijk veroorzaakt door, en of gaan gepaard met hormonale afwijkingen.

Hierdoor ontwikkelen zich in de eierstokken (ovarium) meerdere (poly) cystes. De eicellen groeien niet of onregelmatig, waardoor er geen of onregelmatig een eisprong optreedt en vrouwen onregelmatig of niet menstrueren. Doordat de eisprong onregelmatig of geheel niet plaatsvindt zijn deze vrouwen verminderd vruchtbaar. Een hormoonbehandeling kan dit verhelpen.

Naar schatting heeft ongeveer tien tot vijftien procent van de vrouwen PCOS. Het komt relatief vaker voor bij Indiase vrouwen en Aboriginals. In Afrika is het veel zeldzamer.


*Pathogenese*
De pathofysiologie van PCOS is complex. Een specifieke oorzaak valt niet aan te wijzen. Vele veranderingen in de stofwisseling spelen een rol.

Centraal staat de relatieve verhoging van de productie van luteïniserend hormoon door de hypofyse, waardoor de productie van androgenen in de theca cellen van de eierstokken toeneemt. Vervolgens worden in verhoogde mate de androgenen omgezet in androsteendion, wat vervolgens wordt omgezet in testosteron.Dit proces wordt versterkt door insuline. 
Een enzymdefect in de steroïden productie door de eierstokken. 
Insuline weerstand, draagt bij aan de metabole en reproductieve afwijkingen 

*
Symptomen*
Door een teveel aan testosteron kunnen de volgende symptomen optreden.
*Onregelmatige menstruatie (< 9 maal per jaar), of geheel uitblijven van de menstruatie 
*Onvruchtbaarheid 
*Acne 
*Hirsutisme: toegenomen lichaamsbeharing in een mannelijk patroon (bovenlip, kin, rond tepels, midden op de buik, binnenzijde bovenbenen). 
*Alopecia androgenetica: haarverlies in een mannelijk patroon (dunner worden op de kruin, "inhammen") 

Andere mogelijke gevolgen van PCOS: metabole- en cardiovasculaire afwijkingen.
*Overgewicht en obesitas 
*Diabetes type 2 
*Hoge bloeddruk 
*Hart- en vaatziekten 
*Slaapapneu 

*Diagnose*
2 van de 3 volgende symptomen dienen aanwezig te zijn.
*Oligo-of anovulatie. (verminderde of ontbrekende menstruatie) 
*Hyperandrogenisme: teveel aan lichaamsbeharing, acne, kaalheid, of een tehoog vrij-testosteron gehalte in het bloed. Voor het laatstgenoemde zijn laboratoriumtests beschikbaar. 
*De aanwezigheid van meerder cystes, met behulp van echografie vastgesteld. 

Een aantal zaken dient te worden uitgesloten, omdat ze symptomen, zoals die bij PCOS voorkomen, kunnen veroorzaken.
*Congenitale hyperplasie van de bijnier (bijnier produceert teveel hormoon) 
*Syndroom van Cushing 
*Hyperprolactinemie of prolactinoom 
*Primaire hypothyreoïdie (traag werkende schildklier) 
*Acromegalie (teveel groeihormoon) 
*Premature ovariële functiestoornis 
*Obesitas (behoort echter wel tot de mogelijke symptomen van PCOS) 
*Viriliserend gezwel (in bijnier of ovarium) 
*Geneesmiddel gerelateerde symptomen (androgenen, valproinezuur, cyclosporine en andere geneesmiddelen) 


*Behandeling*
-Toegenomen lichaamsbeharing en acne
Een gebruikelijke behandeling, is die met een anticonceptiepil die een combinatie van een oestrogeen en een progestageen bevat. De keus van de pil is belangrijk; het progestageen dat het bevat, mag bijvoorkeur geen androgene effecten vertonen. Een goede keuze is Yasmin, dit bevat drospirenon en ethinylestradiol. Dit kan gecombineerd worden met het middel spironolacton.
Flutamide is effectief tegen overmatige lichaamsbeharing.

-Verminderde of ontbrekende menstruatie
De cyclus kan regelmatiger worden door het gebruik van de pil. Yasmin is in verband met het bovenstaande een goede keuze.

-Recentelijk is aangetoond, dat life-style veranderingen zoals gewichtsverlies (ongeveer 5 procent) en gezonde voeding, een positief effect hebben op de cyclus en de vruchtbaarheid. Tevens is het zo dat een verlaging van de insulinespiegel ook een gunstig effect heeft op de cyclus en de vruchtbaarheid. De insulinespiegel kan worden verlaagd door het gebruik van metformine, wat vanwege zijn eveneens gewichtsverlagende effect, een goede keuze is.

-Indien vruchtbaarheid niet wordt bereikt met gewichtsverlies en metformine, kan men een hormoonbehandeling overwegen. De eisprong kan weer op gang gebracht worden door het middel clomifeen, eventueel gevolgd door een behandeling met [[follikel stimulerend hormoon]. In de praktijk gebeurt dit via onderhuidse inspuitingen van Menopur*.

-Insuline weerstand, glucose-intolerantie en diabetes type 2
Gewichtvermindering is belangrijk bij aan diabetes type 2 gerelateerde problemen, zoals insuline weerstand en glucose-intolerantie. Vaak worden geneesmiddelen gebruikt om het gunstige effect van gewichtsvermindering te versterken. Men heeft dan de keus uit metformine en de middelen uit de groep van thiazolidinedionen (bijvoorbeeld pioglitazon (Actos) of rosiglitazon (Avandia)).

(bron: wikipedia)

----------


## Agnes574

*Polycysteus-ovariumsyndroom (PCOS)*


*Polycysteuze eierstokken*
De eierstokken (ovaria) van elke vrouw maken niet alleen veel vrouwelijk hormoon aan, maar ook een klein beetje mannelijk hormoon. Dat is normaal. 

Bij meisjes en vrouwen met PCOS produceren de eierstokken te veel mannelijk hormoon. Dat kan ervoor zorgen dat je eisprong en menstruatie niet op gang komen of onregelmatig zijn. Soms kan je ongesteldheid wel maanden wegblijven. Het is niet te voorspellen of en wanneer er (weer) een eicel vrijkomt. Daardoor is het niet duidelijk of en wanneer je vruchtbaar bent. 

Vrouwen met PCOS hebben door het teveel aan mannelijk hormoon vaak veel puistjes en meer haar op hun huid (soms ook haren op de kin, de borsten of de onderbuik). Je kunt ook wat overgewicht hebben.

Vrouwen met PCOS hebben vaak iets vergrote eierstokken. Dat komt doordat er cysten (een soort blaasjes) in de eierstokken zitten. Het is niet duidelijk hoe deze cysten ontstaan, maar ze zijn in ieder geval goedaardig.

*Adviezen*
Het is lastig als je niet weet wanneer je eisprong en menstruatie gaan komen. Daardoor weet je niet wanneer je vruchtbaar bent. Vooral als je probeert zwanger te worden, kan dat vervelend zijn. Als je niet zwanger wilt worden, gebruik dan bij seksueel contact altijd een voorbehoedmiddel. Je kunt bijvoorbeeld de anticonceptiepil (‘de pil’) innemen, ook als je niet menstrueert. Alleen een condoom beschermt ook tegen seksueel overdraagbare aandoeningen (soa’s). 

Als je te zwaar bent, kan de menstruatie soms op gang komen wanneer je wat afvalt. 
*
Medicijnen*
Als je de anticonceptiepil (‘de pil’) gebruikt, krijg je een maandelijkse bloeding, maar dat is geen natuurlijke menstruatie. De pil helpt vaak wel tegen de puistjes.

*Hoe gaat het verder?*
Als je PCOS hebt, kan dat op zich voor je gezondheid geen kwaad. De kans bestaat wel dat je minder vruchtbaar bent en dat het wat langer duurt om zwanger te worden. Stel een eerste zwangerschap dus niet te lang uit als je graag kinderen wilt hebben. Neem contact op met je arst of gyneacoloog als je zwanger wilt worden. Een behandeling met hormonen (tabletten of injecties) kan helpen de eisprong kunstmatig op te wekken en zo de kans op zwangerschap vergroten.

(bron: artsennet.nl)

----------

